# Latest release?



## skoinga (Jun 30, 2010)

Hi,

where I can find (online) the number of the latest release (at present 8.0-RELEASE-p3)?


----------



## SirDice (Jun 30, 2010)

You don't. You can download 8.0-RELEASE and use freebsd-update(8) to update it to -p3.


----------



## zeiz (Jun 30, 2010)

There is also 8.1-RC1 available for downloads. This is Release Candidate not release yet but the release is expected in July though it's sliding a bit as always:
http://www.freebsd.org/releases/8.1R/schedule.html
I've been following 8 branch from -CURRENT and it's quite stable, no problems at all especially now.
There are no packages on 8.1-RC1 dvd, newest packages supposed to be downloaded from ftp. On the other hand size of the dvd is ~1GB while with packages it's about 2Gb.


----------



## SirDice (Jun 30, 2010)

zeiz said:
			
		

> I follow 8 branch from -CURRENT and it's quite stable, no problems at all especially now.


That's not possible. -CURRENT is 9.0.


----------



## aragon (Jul 1, 2010)

skoinga said:
			
		

> where I can find (online) the number of the latest release (at present 8.0-RELEASE-p3)?


You could try CVSWeb.  Set the CVS tag to the branch you're interested in and view src/sys/conf/newvers.sh.

For example: RELENG_8_0 src/sys/conf/newvers.sh


----------

